# Looking for Rental Loaders in West Chicagoland



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for a couple of rental loaders for the upcoming season. Loaders have to have a 2-3 yard bucket. If you know any places in the area with reasonable rates let me know


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

If you want to give me a call tomm. I will get you the number for my cousin the deal in heavy iron. Call me at 7086708504


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

By now your probably going to have to go to a national retal place (United, Sunbelt, Hertz), they can bring in from where ever. The ones at the smaller places are most likely spoken for try cat rentals as well.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm all set


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

Who did you get them from? It turns out that I need a couple more than I thought!


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I got them from Sunbelt for a reasonable price. Hertz also has a few but they are a few hundred dollars more a month than sunbelt


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Miser. I'm glad to see that somebody else is up, and thinking about snow.


----------

